

Show HN: Interactive edition of the Declaration of Independence - clured
http://neatline.dclure.org/neatline/show/declaration-of-independence

======
bjf
This is cool. The supplementary information is really useful.

Not sure if this is intended or not, but the e's being are rendered kind of
like c's for me (chrome, win7).

example: [http://i.imgur.com/IOxeyxO.png](http://i.imgur.com/IOxeyxO.png)

~~~
clured
Hm, weird, definitely not intentional - that may just be something about how
the font (IM Fell French Canon, via Google) gets rendered on Windows. I'll see
if I can find something better.

